# Stevevw down but not out



## stevevw (10 Dec 2014)

Last Friday the 5th of December on my way to work at approx 7:50am a car pulled out of a side road in front of me. I braked as hard as I could so did she, my back tyre started to slide to the right and I hit the side of the car. I am not sure what hit fist but the instant pain in my back even before I hit the ground I could tell I was in big trouble. I landed on my left side with my back almost touching the car and my bike in front of me the Edelux lamp was shining straight in to my eyes. The driver must have got out the passenger seat and came round to me. She asked if I was ok then tried to pull me up I told her to leave me as it was my back. She then went a bit hysterical just shouting for help. Luckily someone came over and told her to call an ambulance. At this point I think I must have passed out for a few seconds I only remember waking up thinking what on earth was going on and where was I soon remembered when I tried to move, I have never felt so much pain. I could just about move my feet so I figured that if I keep still and wait for re ambulance I should be fine. Good job I watch casualty . A lady from a nearby shop brought out a blanket and covered me up and I could here people coming up saying they were fist aiders and could they help. My faith in people's kindness is restored. A few minutes later I heard a voice I sort of half recognised and I heard her say she was a doctor, she knelt beside me and asked my name I told her and the first thing she said was how is Sandra (Sandra is my darling wife) I laughed and instantly regretted it. I was now reassured that I was in good hands with our own GP. By this time I had been down for perhaps 25 minutes and starting to get cold the doctor put her coat over me. The doctor rang my wife and told her what had happened. The police then turned up and put a foil blanket over me this did not help and I started to shiver uncontrollably which in turn made the pain in my back worse. Luckily for me my wife then arrived which gave me a boost to get back in control. It was about 55 minutes in and I could hear the ambulance in the distance I knew that I would have to suffer being moved but also knew that I would be in a nice warm ambulance. The crew finally got to me and assessed the situation. Some how the police managed to move the car which was virtually touching my head and the ambulance crew went to work after a few checks they took my helmet off and then cut off yes cut off my prized Deuter airflow bag they then tried to find a brace for my neck but did not have one to fit so the doctor held my neck while the ambulance boys got me on a spinal board then put blocks around my head and taped it all together. Then in to the ambulance and warmth at last .I had been laying on the wet cold road for over an hour. One of the police men got in the ambulance with me and my wife rang work to tell them I may be late, oh and could the boss come out and collect my bike 
1 hour 50 after the accident we got to A&E on the way the police officer cautioned me and asked some questions which I thought odd, he came in to A&E with me where I was seen straight away no waiting for me. I was checked over then to my horror they cut my jacket off followed by the very special merino wool jersey the kids had bought me then my near new bib longs this is where the horror shifted to the poor nurse who realised us cyclist go commando. I was lucky she had some awfully big scissors which could have chopped something off with ease. They started pumping me full of morphine which was most unplesent until it started to work and the pain went away. I then went for about a hundred x rays and nearly wet myself it took so long. I was so glad my wife was with me to help me aim in to the bottle those poor young nurses would have been traumatised. 
Eventually the x rays were ready and I got worried when the doctor came back looking very concerned. He was not 100% sure but he thought I had broken my back. I got really worried for my wife but she was fine. I had to then go for a CT scan which did show that I had a fracture and compression to the L1 vertebrae. He then shocked me when he said we had in his opinion two options. 1 to operate and insert a plate or 2 fit a body brace. He said he was sending me to the orthopaedic ward where I would be seen by a consultant probably on Monday. Luckily for me the consultant came in early Saturday to see me he looked at all the pictures and scans and decided surgery would be too dangerous and a brace too restrictive. As the vertebrae is so well supported he has put me on a course of pain killers and Oramorphe to control the pain followed by physio to mobilise. I have still got a painfull few weeks ahead of me but am thankful to all the fantastic people that helped me in the last few days from the lady that covered me with that blanket to the paramedics, hospital staff and the lovely lady that brings the tea round for me in a baby cup so I can drink it laying at no more than 30 degrees. THANK YOU ALL 

I will need to get in touch with the police to get the drivers details to pass over to the CTC legal team and then think what to do with the bike. I am told it does not look too bad but do not think I could trust the full carbon fork to be safe. After all 2 or 3 months time when I can ride again I would not want it to fail doing 40 mph down hill and end up paralysed or dead. What would you do?


----------



## Mark Grant (10 Dec 2014)

If you can have a good write up of the aftermath of a collision, that was one!

Get well soon.


----------



## Drago (10 Dec 2014)

Blimey O'Reilly! Sound like you had a narrow squeak. Glad you're on the mend feller.


----------



## si_c (10 Dec 2014)

Get well soon glad you are well.


----------



## ScotiaLass (10 Dec 2014)

Get well soon!


----------



## Katherine (10 Dec 2014)

Get well soon.


----------



## DCLane (10 Dec 2014)

Get well soon - backs are important things. Seems like the driver was a decent one; we all make mistakes but it's how we respond which shows how a driver is.


----------



## mr messy (10 Dec 2014)

You will probably have to speak to legal advisor first. Speaking from experience the police throw The Data Protection Act in your face unless you pay them the appropriate fee (£90 in Scotland).
Concentrate on getting well and let CTC legal eagles take care of it for you.


----------



## TheDoctor (10 Dec 2014)

Holy crap, mate! 
If there's anything I can do drop me a PM. And get well soon.
As far as the bike goes, get it checked out, but I'd not want to trust the fork.
The cost of a new one, versus what could happen if it goes, I'd replace it.


----------



## stevevw (10 Dec 2014)

DCLane said:


> Get well soon - backs are important things. Seems like the driver was a decent one; we all make mistakes but it's how we respond which shows how a driver is.



I think you are right. My wife saw the driver at the side of the road in tears. She did not speak to her which I think was for the best. I did feel sorry for her and I am guessing she has no idea or would be able to find out what has happened to me, must be awful not knowing.

Thanks all for your good wishes.


----------



## Ganymede (10 Dec 2014)

Chuffing heck. Get well soon!


----------



## stevevw (10 Dec 2014)

TheDoctor said:


> Holy crap, mate!
> If there's anything I can do drop me a PM. And get well soon.
> As far as the bike goes, get it checked out, but I'd not want to trust the fork.
> The cost of a new one, versus what could happen if it goes, I'd replace it.



Yeah the fork is for the bin whatever happens and to be honest I think the rest will be too. Not worth the risk, time for a new cycle to work bike me thinks.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (10 Dec 2014)

A scare like this, and you're more worried about the bike than about yourself? 
GWS!
Why did the police caution you and ask the strange questions, did you find out?


----------



## stevevw (10 Dec 2014)

Pat "5mph" said:


> A scare like this, and you're more worried about the bike than about yourself?
> GWS!
> Why did the police caution you and ask the strange questions, did you find out?



I must have been hurt I did not ask about the bike till Saturday.
I think the caution was so I told the truth to the questions he was asking me, probably for the statement. I do remember the officer asking one of the nurse's if she thought I could sign something. I believe she told him no and to bugger off. Could have got it wrong will have to ask Sandra what happened. Time for pain relief and sleep now. Night all.
Just remembered when I had the bang on the head test the memory test part was to remember an address. The strange part was the address was my late grandmothers address even down to the house number. That was a bit of luck.


----------



## Trickedem (10 Dec 2014)

Steve
Get well soon. Good write up of a traumatic time.


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2014)

Have I read that right. You were interviewed, under caution whilst having been under the influence of painkillers adminstered in an A&E!


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2014)

stevevw said:


> Yeah the fork is for the bin whatever happens and to be honest I think the rest will be too. Not worth the risk, time for a new cycle to work bike me thinks.


Throw nothing at this stage. Don't let anyone near it if possible.


----------



## stevevw (11 Dec 2014)

classic33 said:


> Have I read that right. You were interviewed, under caution whilst having been under the influence of painkillers adminstered in an A&E!


I was interviewed under caution in the ambulance on the way to A&E under the influence of loads of pain. No pain relief at that stage although I was well out of it in the A&E when I heard about signing something, which I did not do or could have done.


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2014)

I didn't think that was legal. Unless they were possibly looking at a statement from a person who wouldn't be around to make one later.


----------



## Wobblers (11 Dec 2014)

Ouch! Sounds horrible, but there are some good people around, aren't there?

Here's hoping you have a swift and trouble free recovery.


----------



## stevevw (11 Dec 2014)

classic33 said:


> I didn't think that was legal. Unless they were possibly looking at a statement from a person who wouldn't be around to make one later.



You could be right I may have been on my way to meet this chap


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (11 Dec 2014)

First of all, sorry to hear about your crash, I know what you are going through! This accident sounds very similar to the one I had in July. Similar outcome as well, I fractured T1 C6 and 7. I thought i would be riding again in 6-8 weeks after reading all the stuff on the internet and talking to consultants. I am still not on the bike now, so dont think you will be on the bike too soon. I loved the morphine! The nurses said that people didnt normally like the taste of it!
Regarding the bike, I expect they will write it off if it has gone into the side of a car, regardless of the amount of damage. When I took mine in to be evaluated, the guy said it would be written off due to the speed and impact, despite it still being rideable.
Keep a diary of how you feel each day, note down any pain you have and any problems you are encountering. Also note any sleep problems you have. If you need a solicitor I can recommend the ones I am using. They have been excellent in obtaining interim payments to cover my wages quickly and moving things forward and answering any questions or queries I have.
The police will give you the details of the car driver. I had to get them as they would not release them to the solicitor (they could but it would take a while for it all to go through the system) The police where very helpful in my case (not always the case going by other peoples experiences) and refuted all the drivers claims to try and place the blame on me.



stevevw said:


> and the lovely lady that brings the tea round for me in a baby cup so I can drink it laying at no more than 30 degrees. THANK YOU ALL



That brings back memories, here I am with my soup!


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2014)

stevevw said:


> You could be right I may have been on my way to meet this chap


See http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/accident-advice.151618/ for details on what you can do & what you'd be expected to do.


Drawn from personal experience and a number of sources.


----------



## raleighnut (11 Dec 2014)

GWS from what sounds like a nasty one.
After my fall (not cycling, just tripped over at work and snapped my femur) I spent a couple of days on intravenous Morphine and 3 days on Oramorph but it wasn't the taste that I didn't like it was the terrible dreams it gave me, so when they swapped the pin for a bit bigger/stronger one I turned down the Morphine after just 2 days and just relied on 60mg Codeine 4 times a day (nearly off it now, just need it on the bad days for pain)


----------



## coffeejo (11 Dec 2014)

Good grief! Hope you are back on your feet and two wheels soon.


----------



## theloafer (11 Dec 2014)

Get well soon mate


----------



## CopperCyclist (11 Dec 2014)

Get well soon, sounds like a nasty one, but at least with a decent human being (this far) being the bad driver! 

The caution part is really weird. Do you mean they said the words "you dunt have to say anything but it may harm your defence of you fail to mention... Etc"? We only need to say that to people we suspect of an offence - I. E. Not you in any circumstance I can think of there! 

We do indeed sometimes ride in the Ambo with people who might be about to shuffle off this mortal coil and record their "dying declaration", but we certainly don't need to caution, or even give people a heads up on that. How would you explain that one! 

I'm wondering if maybe it was a relatively new Bobby trying to complete some sort of pro forma accident questionnaire that we can sometimes send out to people in the post. They do start with a caution as they are sent to all parties involved, and we don't necessarily know who is at fault to begin with. 

Rest assured of it was me, I wouldn't have been cautioning you! Hope the recovery, both physical and financial goes well.


----------



## toeknee (11 Dec 2014)

GWS. Stevevw.


----------



## stevevw (11 Dec 2014)

Martin Archer said:


> I fractured T1 C6 and 7.
> 
> I loved the morphine! The nurses said that people didnt normally like the taste of it!



Blimey yours sounds much worse than mine, those higher up vertebrae must be terrible with the neck brace an all. In A&E I had a brace fitted that stayed on for about 12 hours while they did all the tests. I was glad when it came off and I did not have to look at the ceiling all the time.

I found the IV morphine was instant working but did not last that long and the Oramorphe takes about 20 minutes to fully kick in but lasts much longer. I too do not mind the taste, can't say I like it either. I hardly ever dream or if I do I do not remember them but on the morphine I have had vivid dreams during every sleep. So far they have just been weird or nice not had a bad one yet. Probably will now I have thought about it.

I am a glass half full type of person and will always look on the bright side and never give up. As the physio girls found out on Tuesday when I was determined to stand and walk a few steps with my new sticks. OK I admit that by the time I had stood and taken 3 steps forward turned got back to the bed and sat down the sweat was poring off me and I felt like I had just completed a 400 km Audax. The girls told me that most people just say they can't do it and give up. Yesterday when they came round I told them I had been looking forward to them coming, they said that was a first for them.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Dec 2014)

Steve, just seen this. Wow, heal quick and well buddy.
Nasty accident by the sounds of things. Very similar to mine last year except I managed to get away with superficial injuries and a broken bike (and a comedy shape in the minivans windscreen of my body).

Fingers crossed you are up and about and back on the bike sooner rather then later.


----------



## stevevw (11 Dec 2014)

Ian it had to happen one day all the 1000's of miles we ride, law of averages and all that.

I have just spoken to my wife she has told me she has hidden the turbo trainer. She will have to hide wifi and credit cards too when I am feeling a bit better


----------



## hopless500 (11 Dec 2014)

Heal quickly


----------



## Venod (11 Dec 2014)

Pat "5mph" said:


> A scare like this, and you're more worried about the bike than about yourself?



A proper cyclist.


----------



## stevevw (11 Dec 2014)

McWobble said:


> Ouch! Sounds horrible, but there are some good people around, aren't there?


@McWobble 
There sure are. And there are 1000's on here too.


----------



## confusedcyclist (11 Dec 2014)

GWS!


----------



## Aperitif (11 Dec 2014)

Hello Steve. Get well soon. I can understand how shocked you feel but don't worry. The sight of you hurtling toward the driver and cage will pass soon enough, and she'll be as right as rain. 
Apart from that - good health and get shopping! 
And a Happy Christmas.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (11 Dec 2014)

GWS


----------



## steveindenmark (11 Dec 2014)

I hope you are up and about very soon Steve.

Just as an add on. Regardless whether you are at fault or not in an accident. If you are ever cautioned by a police officer, politely decline to answer his questions without a solicitor present and stick to it. You are under no obligation to answer his questions and the police officer has every right to ask them.

It is so easy to drop yourself in it without even knowing it.


----------



## theclaud (11 Dec 2014)

Crikey! Hope you mend soon, Steve.


----------



## raleighnut (11 Dec 2014)

stevevw said:


> Blimey yours sounds much worse than mine, those higher up vertebrae must be terrible with the neck brace an all. In A&E I had a brace fitted that stayed on for about 12 hours while they did all the tests. I was glad when it came off and I did not have to look at the ceiling all the time.
> 
> I found the IV morphine was instant working but did not last that long and the Oramorphe takes about 20 minutes to fully kick in but lasts much longer. I too do not mind the taste, can't say I like it either. I hardly ever dream or if I do I do not remember them but on the morphine I have had vivid dreams during every sleep. So far they have just been weird or nice not had a bad one yet. Probably will now I have thought about it.
> 
> I am a glass half full type of person and will always look on the bright side and never give up. As the physio girls found out on Tuesday when I was determined to stand and walk a few steps with my new sticks. OK I admit that by the time I had stood and taken 3 steps forward turned got back to the bed and sat down the sweat was poring off me and I felt like I had just completed a 400 km Audax. The girls told me that most people just say they can't do it and give up. Yesterday when they came round I told them I had been looking forward to them coming, they said that was a first for them.


Good physiotherapists are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## stevevw (11 Dec 2014)

raleighnut said:


> Good physiotherapists are worth their weight in gold.




Here here


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (11 Dec 2014)

Have they mentioned anything about getting back on a bike yet?


----------



## Saluki (11 Dec 2014)

Blimey @stevevw that all sounds horrific. Get well soon and obey the doctors orders. Backs are funny things to heal. I wish that I had listened and obeyed when I was in my 20s.
Glad you have a good physio. Bad ones are awful. Enjoy the morphine


----------



## stevevw (11 Dec 2014)

Martin Archer said:


> Have they mentioned anything about getting back on a bike yet?



Yes I asked the physio who said there was nothing stopping me as long as I dressed my self, put my own shoes on and walked out of the hospital all totally unaided. I took it she meant don't be an idiot that's not happening any time soon. Now try and walk up these three steps with your sticks without breaking sweat, no you failed.


----------



## ComedyPilot (11 Dec 2014)

Sorry to hear of this nasty incident so close to xmas @stevevw 

Loads of good advice already, nothing to add but another heartfelt GWS buddy.


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Dec 2014)

@stevevw I don't look at this part of the forum often because it can be too depressing - I'm sorry not to have commented sooner.

I hope you will be feeling better soon !

Good to see your sense of humour wasn't affected. Keep taking the tablets and try to train those nurses better.


----------



## benb (12 Dec 2014)

At least your sense of humour appears undamaged.

GWS, and make sure you note everything that was damaged and needs replacing - all of the clothing and equipment the medics had to chop off you, plus the bike, which is probably totalled.


----------



## Tony Raynor (12 Dec 2014)

@stevevw get well vibes coming from up north mate.


----------



## Easytigers (12 Dec 2014)

Also just adding my hopes that you get well soon!


----------



## cyberknight (13 Dec 2014)

Just seen this , ouch !!!


----------



## Cuchilo (13 Dec 2014)

Ouch ! Hope you mend quick mate .


----------



## Sara_H (13 Dec 2014)

What an horrific crash!

Hope you make a good recovery and the legal process is straight forward!


----------



## smokeysmoo (13 Dec 2014)

GWS fella


----------



## stevevw (13 Dec 2014)

I am home now and have been for a day or so. Instead of being happy and getting on with it I have had the right miseries. I can not get comfortable in bed where ever I move a different part of my back seems to hurt. Have sat down stairs a couple of times but after a short time the pain gets too much and I have to go back to bed. I can't get in the bath so have to wash sitting on a chair by the bathroom sink. And worst of all I have been taking it out on poor Sandra she has been great looking after me. I hope this does not last too long I am not used to it and do not like it at all. I am hoping telling you all will help me get my head together. 

Monday I will get on to the police to get the drivers details then the ctc to start things rolling. I am also desperate to contact the driver so she knows I will be ok, it was an accident after all. I know I would be devastated if I had been the driver and would want to know what is happening.


----------



## toeknee (13 Dec 2014)

Have one of these mate.


----------



## coffeejo (13 Dec 2014)

Sounds like a perfectly normal reaction to me. Important thing is to tell Sandra what you've told us - that she's great, that you appreciate what she's doing... and talk to her about why you feel so rubbish. Might not change it but you can be there for each other.


----------



## jefmcg (13 Dec 2014)

stevevw said:


> I am also desperate to contact the driver so she knows I will be ok, it was an accident after all. I know I would be devastated if I had been the driver and would want to know what is happening.


This is a laudable idea, and I am not a lawyer, but can I suggest you don't do this until you have spoken to a solicitor? I'd hate to think you jeopardised your case by telling her you are ok. I'm sure the police can relay the basic facts to her if she asks, but you assuring her that you are fine might bite you in the arse in the future.

I could be completely wrong about this and if so your lawyer will give you the ok soon.

Good luck to you and Sandra. Stay strong - and cry when you need to.


----------



## vickster (13 Dec 2014)

I spoke to the guy who knocked me off the day after the accident as he was concerned. Indeed, I randomly bumped into him a few weeks later, after I had decided to start proceedings (although he wasn't aware at that point). I have not seen him since even though he is pretty local. Indeed, his son owns a bike shop a few miles from here, needless to say I've not been in since I collected my bike from there after they had straightened it out. I don;t think any of these interactions will have any bearing on the case, other than some paperwork it all comes down to the lawyers. The whole medico-legal stuff takes some time, so as yet she probably has no idea what injuries you sustained. Indeed, she may never know the details as you release your medical records to the lawyers and experts, not the other party

That said, check with your solicitor ref any contact

GWS


----------



## Ganymede (13 Dec 2014)

stevevw said:


> I am home now and have been for a day or so. Instead of being happy and getting on with it I have had the right miseries. I can not get comfortable in bed where ever I move a different part of my back seems to hurt. Have sat down stairs a couple of times but after a short time the pain gets too much and I have to go back to bed. I can't get in the bath so have to wash sitting on a chair by the bathroom sink. And worst of all I have been taking it out on poor Sandra she has been great looking after me. I hope this does not last too long I am not used to it and do not like it at all. I am hoping telling you all will help me get my head together.
> 
> Monday I will get on to the police to get the drivers details then the ctc to start things rolling. I am also desperate to contact the driver so she knows I will be ok, it was an accident after all. I know I would be devastated if I had been the driver and would want to know what is happening.


Have you got some proper painkillers? If pain is keeping you awake then ask your doc. Sleep is the healer and they will give you stuff to help that.

+1 to what coffeejo said re your obviously wonderful missus. As long as you let her know that you know that you're being difficult then she will understand - it is so hard to be injured and incapacitated, especially for a fit person. When Mr G did his achilles I had to do things like carry all the logs into the house, plus all the cooking etc but he made me feel appreciated even though I was run ragged!


----------



## raleighnut (13 Dec 2014)

Its actually probably good that the painkillers do not completely remove the pain, its far too easy to do too much after a big dose of Codeine (I was on 60mg 4 times a day) but you need to heal and not do too much too soon.


----------



## classic33 (13 Dec 2014)

stevevw said:


> I am home now and have been for a day or so. Instead of being happy and getting on with it I have had the right miseries. I can not get comfortable in bed where ever I move a different part of my back seems to hurt. Have sat down stairs a couple of times but after a short time the pain gets too much and I have to go back to bed. I can't get in the bath so have to wash sitting on a chair by the bathroom sink. And worst of all I have been taking it out on poor Sandra she has been great looking after me. I hope this does not last too long I am not used to it and do not like it at all. I am hoping telling you all will help me get my head together.
> 
> Monday I will get on to the police to get the drivers details then the ctc to start things rolling. I am also desperate to contact the driver so she knows I will be ok, it was an accident after all. I know I would be devastated if I had been the driver and would want to know what is happening.


See what the legal advice is regarding contacting the driver, before you do so. Or see if the police will pass on the message that you are okay, to the driver.
Either way, be careful what you say.

The pain will ease, just give it time as you find parts of your body that you'd forgotten about, as they start to hurt.


----------



## HLaB (14 Dec 2014)

Yikes GWS! Good carbon is stronger than folk think but bin them forks. I'm still waiting for my forks to be replaced after a much smaller crash, they've done 11,000 miles in the meantime :-/


----------



## cyberknight (14 Dec 2014)

classic33 said:


> See what the legal advice is regarding contacting the driver, before you do so. Or see if the police will pass on the message that you are okay, to the driver.
> Either way, be careful what you say.
> 
> The pain will ease, just give it time as you find parts of your body that you'd forgotten about, as they start to hurt.


Indeed,in fact if your contacting the CTC and police I would in no way contact or give any info to them if not through insurance or solicitors as any information you give could be used to alter any outcome legally or monetarily at a later date


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2014)

cyberknight said:


> Indeed,in fact if your contacting the CTC and police I would in no way contact or give any info to them if not through insurance or solicitors as any information you give could be used to alter any outcome legally or monetarily at a later date


I was thinking more along the lines of placing the driver under further stress. That and it might be taken as trying to play with their emotions.
Given the description of them at the scene.


----------



## stevevw (14 Dec 2014)

Thanks all for the helpful tips and suggestions. Just realised I may have another slight problem. I am a CTC member through my cycle club and as such am an associate member which looks like I will not have the legal cover that full members get. I will ring the CTC tomorrow and ask for advice. Quite looking forward to using my brain and getting stuck in on this. And have decided that in a few weeks I will start building a pair of wheels. Something I can do in the kitchen and not too heavy or dirty.

Must say I am feeling much brighter today, still in some pain but my outlook is again more positive. Told my wife how much I appreciate what she is doing for me then promptly blocked the toilet up with the first proper poo in 10 days. Oh she laughed. I will be treating her big time once back on my feet. She is a special girl to put up with me.

Thanks again for all the support it has really helped.


----------



## vickster (14 Dec 2014)

You could go direct to Slater & Gordon who are the solicitors CTC use. They are advertising on TV so would presumably be happy to take the case on a no win no fee basis


----------



## ianrauk (14 Dec 2014)

If you can, speak to Enid Brenyah at Slater and Gordon.


----------



## vickster (14 Dec 2014)

Probably best to confirm when you call

Looking here http://www.ctc.org.uk/membership/af...cling-clubs-and-groups-of-all-types-and-sizes it says

*CTC Affiliated Membership for Individuals*
Once your group has affiliated, you will be given a unique code your individual members can use to join online. It costs just *£18 *for individual members to take out club affiliation which will cover them should they cause any damage or injury to anybody else while cycling to a Third Party.
They will also receive:


Discounts offered by a range of retail discounts including Cotswold Outdoor, YHA and CS Healthcare
An entertaining weekly e-newsletter, ‘CycleClips’, full of all the latest cycling news.
*Note only full CTC members have automatic access to legal claims advice.*


----------



## ianrauk (14 Dec 2014)

User13710 said:


> Sadly I think she might have left




Ok.
That's a shame. She was brilliant with my claim.


----------



## stevevw (14 Dec 2014)

@vickster 
That is exactly what I saw too. Oh well I will see what they say tomorrow.


----------



## vickster (14 Dec 2014)

You can still go directly to slater & Gordon though

http://www.slatergordon.co.uk/personal-injury/cycling/

Or you may be able to upgrade retrospectively to full CTC membership?

My ongoing claim is being handled by LeighDay, british Cycling's legal bods, but I don't think they take cases direct


----------



## cyberknight (14 Dec 2014)

classic33 said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of placing the driver under further stress. That and it might be taken as trying to play with their emotions.
> Given the description of them at the scene.


Maybe, i have read stories on here of drivers changing their tune later on i just hope your more optimistic view is right .


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2014)

cyberknight said:


> Maybe, i have read stories on here of drivers changing their tune later on i just hope your more optimistic view is right .


Been there. I had that happen to me when t-boned at a junction


----------



## stevevw (17 Jan 2015)

Back to work next week. Been told by the consultant that I can now start swimming and riding a watt bike at the gym. Could be back riding on the road in 2 to 4 weeks depending on how the physio goes. Can't wait.


----------



## stevevw (24 Jan 2015)

Getting back on the bike looking further away. Just got physio appointment for 4 weeks time. How stupid the nhs is, will be close to 3 months after the accident before first physio session.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jan 2015)

Sorry to hear that Steve. Can imagine that's very frustrating for you.


----------



## TheDoctor (24 Jan 2015)

FFS. Worth consulting a private physio?


----------



## fossyant (24 Jan 2015)

NHS Physio is near impossible to get. Try and go private.


----------



## vickster (24 Jan 2015)

Are you claiming against the driver? If so, contact your solicitor and get them to sort the private physio. Or pay yourself and add the bills to the claim. However, there is an obligation for the other side to cover the cost of your rehab

Good luck getting it sorted


----------



## Ganymede (24 Jan 2015)

vickster said:


> Are you claiming against the driver? If so, contact your solicitor and get them to sort the private physio. Or pay yourself and add the bills to the claim. However, there is an obligation for the other side to cover the cost of your rehab
> 
> Good luck getting it sorted


My bro-in-law did this - it was clear who was responsible - he ended up having a hip replacement after his injuries failed to heal and got all his rehab stuff privately and paid for by the other driver (it was a car accident not a bike one).


----------



## stevevw (26 Jan 2015)

Ok a friend at work has dropped my bike off at the LBS last Thursday. I had already told them that I wanted it to have a full check over paying particular attention to the full carbon fork and including a alignment check all for a possible insurance claim so I would need a report. They said that it would not be a problem and noted my concerns about the fork. 
Well I popped in to the shop this afternoon to ask if they had had a chance to do the checks yet. I was told yes they had "a quick look" and all was well. I asked what had been checked as this was supposed to be a complete assessment. The chap said all he could see was the bars where twisted and a few minor scratches on the levers. I was a bit worried by this reply and asked about the fork condition. He said he had flexed the legs and had not heard any creaks so the forks would be fine (very scientific). I asked for the report, to which I was told that there was no point as it would not be worth claiming. I was on the brink of loosing my temper so paid the fee and told him I would get the bike collected. What should I do now? Find another shop, break the bike for parts or just give up. One thing is for sure I will never ride it again with those forks fitted. Feeling very annoyed now. No bike, all my riding kit ruined, bloody back ache and no chance of getting anything for years rather than weeks or even months. And to cap it all I will be on the train and a three mile walk to and from work for the foreseeable future. More expense to try and claim back in a few years.


----------



## vickster (26 Jan 2015)

Can you not source some new forks and add to the claim? Or get an inexpensive bike to tide you over?


----------



## stevevw (26 Jan 2015)

Yes I could try and find a replacement fork but unless I get another assessment I doubt I could claim. I do have other bikes that I could use for the commute when I can actually ride a bike again but all are either vintage or bespoke so not that suitable for the daily grind. So as I am now n-1 I guess it is time to build a new bike just to reinstate the balance of the universe.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jan 2015)

Get another bike shop to check the bike over. Most insurance companies require at least two quotes, unless its a write-off.
Mention why you want the bike checking over, accident damage, and be prepared to pay for the quote for any inspection carried out.


----------



## DCLane (27 Jan 2015)

I'm surprised at the bike shop; my LBS did a full check with written report and refused payment.

Personally I'd take it somewhere else.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (27 Jan 2015)

stevevw said:


> I asked for the report, to which I was told that there was no point as it would not be worth claiming.



You've paid for a damage assessment and full report, that's what the shop should give you. I'd be insisting on that, pointing out to them that if they're saying the bike is safe to ride they should have no problem putting that in writing. If it's not safe to ride they should similarly be happy to put that in writing. As it stands they have yet to fulfil their part of the contract. How much did they charge you?

GC


----------



## Andrew_P (27 Jan 2015)

Although I appreciate you do not want to ride the bike, and nor would I to be fair to the bike shop I thought it is nigh on impossible to test carbon for structural defects unless really obvious at least without x-raying it looking for internal fractures?

I would detail your concerns as part of the claim, there are loads of articles/threads regarding carbon crash damage. Also point out carbon is designed to be strong in the directions it is expected to take weight and stress and that doesn't really include hitting some numbty driver who pulls out in front of you.

I searched locally for a private Physio, having experienced NHS "hands off instructional" physiotherapy and waiting times in the past. It was around £25 per session, if I am honest I found the Chriopractor much more beneficial not sure if I was just lucky getting the right one but he spent ages and rather painfully pulling and pushing my muscles back to where they where supposed to be after a fracture and dislocation of my shoulder. Where as the Physio was much more gentle, the Physioi commented each week what wonderful progress I was making :-).

And I was very sceptical about how much benefit these things are, my right shoulder 12+ months later is 100% normal

Forgot to say, get well soon and if you need any bits and pieces post'em up I have a fair parts bin.


----------



## stevevw (9 Feb 2015)

First ride in over 9 weeks yesterday. 20 miles on the slow club ride that felt like 200. The back stood up well and is feeling okish today, but the neck and arse are complaining quite a lot. Gym session tonight and tomorrow then start physio on Thursday, which I probably will not need thanks to the trainers at my gym.


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2015)

Keep the physioterrorist appointment. It can affect any claim made, you'll be seen as decling medical help. Possibly raising questions about the serverity of any injuries.


----------



## Wobblers (10 Feb 2015)

classic33 said:


> Keep the physioterrorist appointment. It can affect any claim made, you'll be seen as decling medical help. Possibly raising questions about the serverity of any injuries.



This. This in spadefuls. Physios know tricks that trainers don't. They have the required specialist knowledge on how to help the healing process. Go. And do the exercises! It will help, you'll be surprised just how much.


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2015)

McWobble said:


> This. This in spadefuls. Physios know tricks that trainers don't. They have the required specialist knowledge on how to help the healing process. Go. And do the exercises! It will help, you'll be surprised just how much.


I was actually told to join a gym and try cycling on a static bike. Enquired about actually cycling and they seemed surprised. But I'd followed their(medical) suggestion when they said go for it.
I'd the left ankle damaged from impact & being trapped between bike and car when t-boned.


----------



## stevevw (10 Feb 2015)

Yes I have every intention of going to physio and following their advice and doing all the exercises they prescribe. Just so happy being out on the bike even if it was only for a short time.
I can not praise the gym enough though, they did an assessment then two inductions all with different specialists to be sure I would be safe and doing the right things.


----------



## classic33 (11 Feb 2015)

stevevw said:


> Yes I have every intention of going to physio and following their advice and doing all the exercises they prescribe. Just so happy being out on the bike even if it was only for a short time.
> I can not praise the gym enough though, they did an assessment then two inductions all with different specialists to be sure I would be safe and doing the right things.


How's the claim progressing, without going into details. 
As expected, or has there been trouble along the way?


----------



## 4F (11 Feb 2015)

Blimey Steve only just seen this, heal well Fella


----------



## stevevw (16 Feb 2015)

4F said:


> Blimey Steve only just seen this, heal well Fella


Tony
Getting better all the time if slowly. Did another 20 mile ride yesterday a bit easier than last week but still took it out of me. I reckon that 10 weeks off has cost me about a year of training.
Not all bad as I have been planning and collecting parts for a new single speed commuter seeing as the Focus is all but dead to me.


----------



## Rob H (20 Feb 2015)

classic33 said:


> Keep the physioterrorist appointment. It can affect any claim made, you'll be seen as decling medical help. Possibly raising questions about the serverity of any injuries.


 
Classic is spot on, my wife has her own physio practice and approx 60 % of her patients are insurance. The moment you decline a session the other parties solictors will jump on it. Quite often she is asked for a signed register of attendance and even sometimes they try to get more info they should to play down injuries.

Also no matter how it 'feels' a physio will provide a service head and shoulders above a gym trainer, they have access to additional treatments such as injection therapy or accupunture as well as bespoke exercises with you injury in mind.

Good luck to you in the final stages of a determined recovery!

EDIT: also a physio is medical treatment not advice therefore you are covered on the exercises you are given..


----------



## stevevw (20 Feb 2015)

RJH10000 said:


> Classic is spot on, my wife has her own physio practice and approx 60 % of her patients are insurance. The moment you decline a session the other parties solictors will jump on it. Quite often she is asked for a signed register of attendance and even sometimes they try to get more info they should to play down injuries.
> 
> Also no matter how it 'feels' a physio will provide a service head and shoulders above a gym trainer, they have access to additional treatments such as injection therapy or accupunture as well as bespoke exercises with you injury in mind.
> 
> ...



Yes makes a lot of sense. Thanks


----------



## stevevw (7 Jul 2016)

17 months on.
Claim still on going.
Back still aches if stand or sit for too long.
Must say it does not stop me doing anything, just makes things harder or take more time.
Back on the bike commuting and club rides. but the stupid long rides are a distant memory. Which is a shame as they were my meditation times, the time to clear my head. I do have another entry for LEL 2017 but doubt I will ever regain the required fitness. Nothing to do with the accident more a time thing, wife time, children and grandchildren time thing.
The focus has gone, fed up with seeing it. I did ride it once more home from work where it had been living, very nice it was too.
Tattered clothing and helmet relocated to the loft.


----------



## fossyant (7 Jul 2016)

I'm a year behind you. Just got back to work but my back is limiting me too. I'm riding but only in the garage or down the canal or sea front.

Chin up. These things take time to heal.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2016)

stevevw said:


> 17 months on.
> Claim still on going.
> Back still aches if stand or sit for too long.
> Must say it does not stop me doing anything, just makes things harder or take more time.
> ...


Instead of viewing it as time lost, why not view it as it something to look forward to. A target to aim for.

I'd a slightly different target when hit, keeping the job. When I'd to admit defeat on that part, driving involved at the new location, I settled on just getting out on the bike more.


----------



## stevevw (29 Mar 2017)

Just had an offer from the insurance company after nearly 28 months.
They are offering nothing for the bike around 25% for clothing and 2 weeks of care from my wife. I have declined the offer. These people are daft, if they had paid for the bike repair and replacement clothing in full I would have accepted and it would all be over. Counter offer and no doubt a day in court to follow.


----------



## si_c (29 Mar 2017)

stevevw said:


> Just had an offer from the insurance company after nearly 28 months.
> They are offering nothing for the bike around 25% for clothing and 2 weeks of care from my wife. I have declined the offer. These people are daft, if they had paid for the bike repair and replacement clothing in full I would have accepted and it would all be over. Counter offer and no doubt a day in court to follow.


I hope their scrotums are infested with gaping sores.


----------



## Venod (29 Mar 2017)

stevevw said:


> Just had an offer from the insurance company after nearly 28 months.
> They are offering nothing for the bike around 25% for clothing and 2 weeks of care from my wife. I have declined the offer. These people are daft, if they had paid for the bike repair and replacement clothing in full I would have accepted and it would all be over. Counter offer and no doubt a day in court to follow.



Not much of a help for you but may be for others who have an accident, after my off in December 2015 I asked Slater & Gordon (Cycling UK Legal Team) to claim for my bike and clothing separate to my medical claim, they did this and I received a sum that I was happy with. The medical claim is still ongoing.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Mar 2017)

stevevw said:


> Just had an offer from the insurance company after nearly 28 months.
> They are offering nothing for the bike around 25% for clothing and 2 weeks of care from my wife. I have declined the offer. These people are daft, if they had paid for the bike repair and replacement clothing in full I would have accepted and it would all be over. Counter offer and no doubt a day in court to follow.



Stick to your guns Steve.
I had the same trouble with the Police, my fault, then they said 50/50 part 36, but stuck to our guns, threatened court action and got the full payout.


----------



## jefmcg (30 Mar 2017)

+1 about court. Court would cost them a solicitor for a day (they are probably using a paralegal now), a barrister, your barrister and solicitor if they lose (ditto about paralegal for you too), court costs etc etc. They will be willing to pay you a significant sum (several thousand at least) before it's worth the bother of taking it to court, especially if they believe they will lose anyway. They already have the maximum figure they will pay you before they would have to take it to court - and this will be in the several thousands at least. Now they are trying to find the minimum figure that will make you go away. 

They won't tell you their maximum, your team shouldn't tell them your minimum. Negotiation is the name of the game.

Good luck, but you will get your money, it's a matter of how much and when.


----------

